# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  ویرایش فایل dll یا exe

## dashali2

من میخوام عکس موجود در یه برنامه اجرایی که شامل یه dll و exe است رو ویرایش کنم
برنامه peid میگه: Borland Delphi 6.0 - 7.0

با برنامه هایی شبیه Resource Hacker و یا دیکامپایلری مثل EMS Source Rescuer
نتونستم اون عکس در بیارم

راه حل چیه؟

----------


## GioTiN

عكس بصورت باينري در برنامه هاي دلفي ذخيره ميشه (معمولا) بهتره از PE Explorer استفاده كني
باي

----------


## MohsenTi

با DeDe هم میشه این کار رو کرد ولی درد سر داره

----------

